# How can i secure a Heat mat to the VIV



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to secure a heat mat to the bottom of my vivarium as i am worried as my snake constantly burrows and would not want it to burn itself.

Scared that duct tape may stick to the animal and possibly kill it ..

Anyone have any experiences using this or anything else which may be better ?

Thanks Everyone:notworthy:


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

A sheet of perspex, place it over the heatmat, and use a good aquarium sealant to seal around the edges/stick it down. : victory:


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat matt*

hi you could put it on the outside of the viv underneath or on the sides. 

hope this help


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

TANGO THE CORN SNAKE said:


> hi you could put it on the outside of the viv underneath or on the sides.
> 
> hope this help


Would this not cause the Heat mat to overheat as the heat has to penetrate throught the wood and substrate to get to the animal (or the temp probe ?)


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ghostface said:


> A sheet of perspex, place it over the heatmat, and use a good aquarium sealant to seal around the edges/stick it down. : victory:


I'm wondering, in this method, what would happen if the heatmat packed up - I imagine it would be quite messy or difficult to remove the perspex and take the mat out...?


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> I'm wondering, in this method, what would happen if the heatmat packed up - I imagine it would be quite messy or difficult to remove the perspex and take the mat out...?


Hmm this had crossed my mind as sealant is a C**t to remove !!!


----------



## Ghostface (May 31, 2007)

medusa0373 said:


> I'm wondering, in this method, what would happen if the heatmat packed up - I imagine it would be quite messy or difficult to remove the perspex and take the mat out...?


Not at all, stanley knife, run it along the edges of the sealant/wood to slice it away, and then warm water and a scourer to get any loose bits off the wood.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Sprocket said:


> Would this not cause the Heat mat to overheat as the heat has to penetrate throught the wood and substrate to get to the animal (or the temp probe ?)


I have my heat mat for my corn on the outside of the (wooden) viv. It heats the viv to the right temp, and hasn't caused any damage to the viv, providing its on a stat, it shouldn't go too high.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

If its burrowing surely you're not gonna want it underneath anyway??? And certainly not inside the viv?? I'd maybe tape it to the side, on the outside of the tank, so that it heats the air not the glass.


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat matt*

no because i have my heat mat for my corns on the outside ov the viv and my viv sits on top of the heat matt and that works perfect for my corns thats the easyest and safest for the snake so you dont burn it and it heats throught the wood aswell. hope that helps your problem m8


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who has replied, think i will mount the heat mat under the viv as per everyones advice. I do not fancy the tape method at all and as other people have suggested as well, it may last longer outside the VIV.

Thanks for your help guys, most appreciated.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i have never heard of anyone using a heat mat outside a wooden viv! tubs aye, but not wood. you learn something new everyday though. i always put mine inside the wooden vivs, well secured down and covered by waterproof covering then newspaper.


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat matt*

no problem i could take a pic of mine and show you if you want


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat matt*

this is my viv with the heat matt on the outside my viv sits on top


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Excellent tango, i have mounted mine underneath in a similar position with polystyrene as indicated in the instructions, monitoring temps to ensure they are okay ...


----------



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat matt*

thats great hope it works ok for you and your snake and if you need help with anything els just pm me and let me know i will try answer any questions. good luck: victory:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ghostface said:


> Not at all, stanley knife, run it along the edges of the sealant/wood to slice it away, and then warm water and a scourer to get any loose bits off the wood.


Useful to know.....cheers


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think mounting a heatmat outside a wooden viv is absolutely absurd and makes no sense what so ever.
A mat taped to the inside of the viv with a stat probe attached to it [or through a thin cork tile or perspex etc will allow you to actually control the mat temp... instead of just the temp of the inside of the wood where the actual wood touching the mat and the mat itself is ging to be a heck of a lot hotter.

It may be safe enough [although as your not controlling the temps of the mat or the wood in contact thats down to fluke and nothing else, you have no control over it] but its in no way safer than inside the viv secured properly...it cant be.

I think whatever works for you or whoever though is fair enough, but id be suprised if it was even close to "the norm".


----------

